# Sleepy eye headlight controller



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Well got my pivot controller and ripped it open. Very simple circuit.

Here is how it works:

Factory headlight position is controlled by a 'timer' circuit behind the driver side footwell (passenger side on JDM 180sx's). Basically the unit controls down movement only!!! If you unplug the unit you can still raise your lights but not lower them (probably designed as a safety feature if the timer unit ever failed)

The pink wire on the timer loom is 0v when the lights are down and 12v when the lights are up. After being open, the factory timer unit keeps this wire at +12v until the lights retract - the unit then cuts the power keeping them down.

The pivot unit intercepts this pink wire signal after a time determined by a potentiometer of some kind. So when the dial is at 80% the pivot unit cuts the power after 20% of the factory timer period - keeping the lights at 80% open. 

This is exactly the same as the cheap-as DYI method of installing a manual switch and flicking it when the lights are at a certain point. I believe the pivot timer uses a standard 555 timer chip and a BJT amp with a potentiometer to make a variable time delay switch.

Incidently the pivot timer doesnt always work perfectly - it seems to set the lights at different heights from what you set the dial at. It will take some time to work out the quirks. The manual popup button next to the steering column also seems to screw with the settings.

Ill see if i can borrow a digital camera to take some pics of the circuit.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Option 15 shows you how to make a circuit, its a peice of piss  few wires and a couple of switches  maybe another realy, i forget at this time


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

very nice joel.. take pix of your car!!!! i think i will stick to my 5$ sleepy eye


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

S13 FRONT ENDS DOMINATE ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## foster19 (Apr 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> very nice joel.. take pix of your car!!!! i think i will stick to my 5$ sleepy eye



can you send me the information on how to do the sleepy eye mod for an 89 240sx?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this thread is too old to revive... but the $5 sleepy eye method vspec is talking about is mine


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> this thread is too old to revive... but the $5 sleepy eye method vspec is talking about is mine


dayum, 2003, fools, anyways my friend just took out the button, cut a wire, now all i hafta do is hit the button,(first have your headlights out) my headlights stay up, hit the button again, and quickly hit it again, consecutively, goes down a bit, keep doin that process til i make the sleepy eyes, if i want em back up no problem. all by clippin one wire. didnt hafta waste no 5 bucks and one more thing, i went to mcdonalds with sleepy eyes, bought a five dollar meal and ate. :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> i went to mcdonalds with sleepy eyes, bought a five dollar meal and ate.


want a cookie? ****.


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> want a cookie? ****.


LMAO! :thumbup:


----------

